# Filtration for a 75G?



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Im thinking about getting a Rena xp3 and maybe using one or two sponge filters....would that be enough or should i go with the xp4? i would use a HOB along with the canister, but i want the tank as close to the wall as possible.......

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

More info is needed. It all depends on how many many fish you plan to keep in the 75 gallon tank. But for the most part, the XP3 will do fine for that 75 gallon tank.


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

i would say the xp4 but thats just me. on my 75 gal i have a xp3 with 2 AC 110. i like to over filter my water.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I am considering the xp3 b/c i came across a good deal on one..........maybe the xp3 along with a smaller canister?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

a marineland c-360 or an Fx5 =)


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

khaki said:


> Fx5 =)


or maybe an xp4....would one of those be enough by itself?


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

supadave said:


> More info is needed. It all depends on how many many fish you plan to keep in the 75 gallon tank. But for the most part, the XP3 will do fine for that 75 gallon tank.


I agree with supadave


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

moi_eater said:


> supadave said:
> 
> 
> > More info is needed. It all depends on how many many fish you plan to keep in the 75 gallon tank. But for the most part, the XP3 will do fine for that 75 gallon tank.
> ...


im hoping for about 12 dems, maybe 6-7 yellow labs, and maybe one more group like some Acei..........any suggestions? id also like to have a couple of bottom feeders for a little bit of clean up..........

Robb


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

Most would suggest at least 15 demasoni, a group of Acei would work, and you could get a group of Synodontis petricola or S. lucipinnis. Though they should be fed and not just used for cleaning up leftovers.

If going with that stocking level I would go with a larger single filter than the XP3 or the XP3 and an additional filter, depends on how much of a good deal you got on an XP3, if its super cheap and you can get 2 XP3's then get 2. I believe an Eheim 2217 is cheaper than a normally priced XP3 so you go with 2 2217's or a 2217 along with an XP3. Any combination of filters you prefer that will get you about 600gph, or even more if you like.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

its a new xp3 for $100 picked up...........
what about a Fluval fx5 or an xp4 on its own?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

id say go with an 2 xp3. fx5 and xp4s are going to be atleast $200. fx5 is going to create alot of water flow in the tank, maybe too much for the fish. i've also heard that xp4s aren't that good. they dont have much more flow than an xp3 and is twice as much.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

HiImSean said:


> id say go with an 2 xp3. fx5 and xp4s are going to be atleast $200. fx5 is going to create alot of water flow in the tank, maybe too much for the fish. i've also heard that xp4s aren't that good. they dont have much more flow than an xp3 and is twice as much.


do you have any suggestions on a canister that would be sufficient on its own?


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

For a canister sufficient on its own, then I would suggest an Eheim 2250 (not as much flow but lots of biofiltration capacity), or if you wanted more flow then an Eheim 2260. The 2260 runs close to $300 though, 2250 is closer to $200.

Or you could go with an FX5 (about $200), which has good flow, but it doesn't have the same capacity for bio unless you modify it. If you do a search on modifying the FX5 you can see what I mean. Some people also have had problems with the air release function.

If money is no object then go with an Eheim 2080...


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

moi_eater said:


> For a canister sufficient on its own, then I would suggest an Eheim 2250 (not as much flow but lots of biofiltration capacity), or if you wanted more flow then an Eheim 2260. The 2260 runs close to $300 though, 2250 is closer to $200.
> 
> Or you could go with an FX5 (about $200), which has good flow, but it doesn't have the same capacity for bio unless you modify it. If you do a search on modifying the FX5 you can see what I mean. Some people also have had problems with the air release function.
> 
> If money is no object then go with an Eheim 2080...


the 2080 and the 2260 look to both be around $400 and the 2250 is about $300........  
maybe ill just go with the two xp3's............
unless i can find a pretty slim HOB......is the ac110 slimmer than the penguins?

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## moi_eater (Jul 11, 2004)

There are online retailers that sell the 2250 for about $210 and the 2260 for about $290, and the 2080 for about $360.

You can get a 2217 for about $120, so i would go with 2 2217's, one 2217 and an XP3, or 2 XP3's if you can get 2 for $100 each if you want to save some cash.

I think the AC110 is thicker than the penguins...but not sure.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

TrashmanNYC -

With the number of fish that you plan to keep in that 75 gallon tank, I would go with either two XP3 or two 2217's. You could also go with the Fluval FX5 or the Eheim 2260, just be warned that these two filters are "beast". They both move alot of water, which may be too much for your fish.Either way , you'll be fine.... just keep in mind that the XP3 does not come with Bio media. To remedy this , I would just purchase some Seachem Matrix from Bigalsonline for a **** good price.

If it were me, I would just purchase the one XP3 or 2217 and run that filter by itself for awhile. This way you can see how you like the flow and whether you need another filter or not. You may find that you don't need another filter and that the the flow is satisfactory.


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

If going w/a single xp3 I would personally reccomend one or two powerheads or something. Generally not into adding them, but when i had a single xp3 on my 55G mbuna tank I didn't feel that there was enough flow to adequately filter the tank on it's own. Biologically speaking it can, but mechanically it just wasn't enough...

Just my two cents :wink:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i think im gonna just use a HOB in addition to the xp3........maybe an ac 110 or just one of my penguins that i already have..........


----------

